# Topics > Conversational AI >  Project CAIRaoke, conversational AI, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

ai.facebook.com/blog/project-cairaoke

----------


## Airicist2

Mark Zuckerberg and AI System, Advances in AI are necessary to build the Metaverse AI

Feb 23, 2022




> Inside The Lab Building for the Metaverse with AI

----------


## Airicist2

Watch Mark Zuckerberg’s Metaverse AI presentation in less than 10 minutes

Feb 23, 2022




> At Meta's Inside the Lab event, CEO Mark Zuckerberg and executives from its artificial intelligence group reveal new research and development targeting AI in the metaverse.

----------


## Airicist2

Project CAIRaoke: Breakthrough conversational AI that makes talking to assistants more enjoyable

Feb 23, 2022




> At Meta AI, we're excited to share details on CAIRaoke, a breakthrough conversational agent that greatly expands what chatbots can do for us. With this end-to-end system, we’ll be able to interact with on-device assistants in more useful and enjoyable ways than ever before.

----------


## Airicist2

Mark Zuckerberg reveals his vision for AI assistants in the Metaverse (Project CAIRaoke)

Feb 23, 2022




> At Meta's Inside the Lab event, CEO Mark Zuckerberg shows off Project CAIRaoke, new virtual assistants designed for the Metaverse.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta Is Building a Digital Voice Assistant for Metaverse Push"
Zuckerberg says new AI assistant will learn how humans learn
Assistant will let people navigate the metaverse hands-free

by Kurt Wagner
February 23, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Project CAIRaoke: Building the assistants of the future with breakthroughs in conversational AI"

February 23, 2022

----------

